# Noise Reduction



## MMarz (Feb 13, 2008)

A google search for Lightroom Noise Reduction Plugin yielded Neat Image, but a visit to the website shows CS3 plugin only.

What options do we have for noise reduction plugins?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2008)

None at this point in time.  The full SDK hasn't been released, so third parties can't build plugins yet.  The main program is still in flux, so it's just not the right time yet.

You can, however, use Droplets to run PS Actions, including noise reduction like Neat Image or Noise Ninja.  For example, I have a droplet which runs an automated Noise Ninja with auto-load from ISO profile.  Works a treat!


----------



## MMarz (Feb 13, 2008)

Victoria Bampton;78'9 said:
			
		

> None at this point in time. The full SDK hasn't been released, so third parties can't build plugins yet. The main program is still in flux, so it's just not the right time yet.
> 
> You can, however, use Droplets to run PS Actions, including noise reduction like Neat Image or Noise Ninja. For example, I have a droplet which runs an automated Noise Ninja with auto-load from ISO profile. Works a treat!


 
Thank you, that's what I thought.

As far as I know, droplets/actions aren't compatible with Elements...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2008)

Are they not?  I thought you could run actions but not create them - but it's a long long time since I last used Elements.

Noise Ninja has a standalone version, which you may be able to launch in the Export Actions when exporting.  Might be worth downloading the trial.  I think you can set the Noise Ninja standalone as an External Editor (like you could other image editing programs) which might be a good workaround.


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 13, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Are they not?  I thought you could run actions but not create them - but it's a long long time since I last used Elements.
> 
> Noise Ninja has a standalone version, which you may be able to launch in the Export Actions when exporting.  Might be worth downloading the trial.  I think you can set the Noise Ninja standalone as an External Editor (like you could other image editing programs) which might be a good workaround.


This has been previously recommended for NJ by others.

Don


----------



## bobjar (Feb 13, 2008)

*Neat Image*

Neat Image 5.8 Pro+ can be run round-trip from LR via the alternative external editor.  It returns a tiff file to LR.  

I have not had a chance to fully research but the image returned to LR appears to be lower 'quality' than that NI returns to CS3.  There is a thread discussing similar observations regarding PS and LR image differences.  I suspect the same issues are at play here and, by following the advice for preference settings, can be made similar.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 14, 2008)

bobjar;782' said:
			
		

> Neat Image 5.8 Pro+ can be run round-trip from LR via the alternative external editor.  It returns a tiff file to LR.
> 
> I have not had a chance to fully research but the image returned to LR appears to be lower 'quality' than that NI returns to CS3.  There is a thread discussing similar observations regarding PS and LR image differences.  I suspect the same issues are at play here and, by following the advice for preference settings, can be made similar.



Thanks for your comment and welcome to the forum. Please take a moment to fill in your signature in the UserCP.


----------

